# lost some bacon juice help



## supertramp74 (Jan 18, 2011)

hello all ,if some one could help me .I am making Buck board bacon for the first time . The pork has been sitting in the TQ ,BS ,for 4days in sealed bags ,today I found that one of the bags leaked and all the juice ran out .Can I re-TQ and seal or can I cook the BBB up and eat or is this peice a lost ? any help would be great thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you lost only the juices then I would seal it back and let it continue for the rest of the time. You are letting it go for 10 days? right. Oh Yea welcome to SMF There tramp. Can you please swing into Roll Call and intrduce yourself and your equipment too.


----------



## eman (Jan 18, 2011)

I f you are dry curing that little loss wont hurt anything .

 do not add more TQ. If you were wet curing just rinse , soak and cook it as a pork loin.


----------



## supertramp74 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks, I am doing a 10 day dry cure,I''ll be smoking them with some applewood at about 100* in My MES .I will swing in roll call and introduce myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2011)

What Mark & Eman said.

Losing some juice won't hurt.

Some drain the bags on purpose. I wouldn't do that, but like we said, losing some won't hurt.

Did you flip it during those first 4 days?

Definitely don't add more cure. You should be fine.

Bear


----------

